# What have you all broken?



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

My wife and I recently acquired an ECDM 26'er (2004 serial number) with, of all things, a ZTR 355 rim on the rear. I've been reading around, considering the P35, Flow EX, and MTX33 rims as a replacement, with a plan to ride it at least for a little bit, be careful, and check trueness after each ride. I've also got a Fox 36 TALAS to try out since the Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 isn't the most inspiring fork.

I've read lots of opinions on what to use vs. not use for off-road tandeming, but those are largely based on "we're running this and it hasn't broken yet". So fellow tandem mountain bikers, what HAVE you broken? Not just rims, I'm talking forks, hubs, bars, shocks, frames, whatever! I know Fox says their forks aren't tandem-rated, but has anyone actually gotten one to fail?


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure there's going to be a particular usefulness for this list. The components in question are going to be the only non-variable elements, and riding style, riding area, team weight, maintenance, and other factors will have more impact on component failure. And, taken as a whole, the responses in this thread will probably constitute everything on the bike, if enough people respond.

For the record, we've broken:
-ECdM frame
-Snapped a half-dozen chains (SRAM, Whipperman) 
-Grenaded bearings in MI5 front hub once
-Imploded MI6 rear hub three times
-Had a still-mysterious issue with a CK rear hub that never actually failed

over 8 years of riding. The only one I'm actually unhappy about (now) is the frame, but it worked out well enough for us in the end.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

LOVE IT! Built that wheel for my stoker's single and it's been awesome. Wanted to do the same for mine but thought it would be too light. I wanna know how it holds up.. Beat the ### out of it for me and let me know LOL


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Phil Wood Rear Hub 
http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/hub-destruction-poll-907912.html

I ended up going with Chris king hubs with stainless steel, fun bolts, ... and the Mavic EX 823 rim. Only choice I could find wit 36 holes, UST, and Mountain/Tandem specs. Pain in the ass to build but happy with my results.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

First off, welcome Hirsch to our little club! I ride with Mr. Hirsch and am excited to have another local tandem in the mix!

We have been pretty fortunate with the types of failures that we have had. Two hubs, some pedals and a few spokes.

* White Industries rear hub MI6 - left us with the hub spinning freely forwards as well as the traditional backwards.
* Industry Nine rear hub (not sure of the model) - same story
* Shimano SPD pedals (not sure of model) - seemed to have one too many pedal strikes on the stoker's pedals. Not sure how to avoid this if you are riding up and over obstacles with the intent to keep riding - someone's pedal will strike with force.
* a few rear spokes have seen their demise on the rear wheel 
* a few broken chains, but I don't think that even counts
* we did finally break a cassette (XT 10sp) this is the first!

I think that's it. We're relatively light (270 ish) and maybe easy on the bike? But we do ride a fair bit of miles.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

First off, as ds2199 mentioned, welcome and cool you four can ride together.

As for broken stuff...we have been fortunate to keep the list small. Fork wise, if we break a Fox 40, I doubt we'll be riding much anymore...

On a serious side, we trash or bend more front timing rings or fold the larger sprockets on the cassettes. Timing rings get slammed, crushed and folded. I went to stainless last time and carry a small adjustable wrench to straighten them. I do like aluminum better but they are tough to straighten.

The cassette seem to just fold and fail. Not common but it has happened several times.

We did lose an XO rear der, but that was from trail clippings.

I would say a quality build with reasonable common maintenance will ride many miles without trouble, crashes excluded.

PK


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

We broke a banana once... :bluefrown::cryin::sad::lol::smallviolin:

-F


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi and Welcome,
As others have stated,
We have broken......
3 White Ind rear hubs ( one was so bad their rep phoned me saying he had never seen a rear hub that destroyed before)
1 W I front hub
Numerous Sram 9 spd chains
1 Rear Grip shifter
2 X9 rear derailleurs
2 prs stoker spd pedals ( 1 pair also resulting in breaking stokers foot)
We are about through with our White Brothers Magic 100 T fork and will upgrade it next season to a Fox 40 ( as long as it holds together for this season)
and we also have broken our frame which was promptly and professionally repaired by Sherwood at Ventana.
We are about a 310 lb team and ride fairly aggressive for 2 62y. o. retired people.

Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------

